# New to sailing and sailnet



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all my name is Gregg and I live in east Tennessee near Knoxville. I am getting ready to buy my first sailboat at 46 so have a few good years left in me and need some advice. I am looking at the snark sailboats and the mini 12 america cup style boats. I will be sailing by myself, I have no real full size sailing experience having only gone out once (But it was great) I have been sailing R/C models for about six years now. (non-conpetive with friends from my model boat club) and had a windmill class sailboat given to me that I was trying to restore. (It was to far gone for my wood working skills)as for the snark boats I like sloop riged boats so I lean toward the Sea Skimmer and the Sunchaser II. as for the mini 12s 
looking at them after first seeing them in a sailing magazine a few
years back. My wife passed away on the 2nd of July and now I have alot of time on my hands and want to get a boat and just go out and spend time on the water. My wife got me my first R/C sailboat and she loved
watching them on the water. Thanks Gregg


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the board and sorry to hear about loss of your wife.

Can't personally give much info on the choice of boats your looking at but I'm sure someone here will be able to give informative inputs.

I'm sure you will find lots of pleasure in you new sailing experiences and maybe someday you will hit the big waters in a larger boat.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey fleet - welcome to SN dude. You'll have a good time here.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Very sorry about the loss of your wife. She must have been a hell of a gal if she bought you an RC boat! Given your wife's affinity for sailing, too, I have a hunch you will find a therapeutic connection with her out on the water.  

Of those you mentioned, I like the idea of the Snark-type boats. It is nice to have the option of bringing along a crew member, whether it be a kid or friend.

The mini-12 boats are really neat. For those unfamiliar with them, they look like an over-sized RC 12-meter boat, but instead of being controlled remotely, a single passenger sits down in the hull and controls the sails and rudder with a series of lines and pedals. But that is also their downside -- single passenger only. 

So it depends on what you're after. I probably would not go with the mini-12 unless there was a very active fleet in my vicinity that could provide a bit of social interaction via regattas, etc.

Best of luck and welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks for the replies*

John the single seating in the Mini and the look is what has drawn me to them, I only found the snark boats the other day but would also get a Sunchaser II used if I could find one to take someone out on. and you are also right about wanting to be alone on the water so I can remember the good times. If anyone else wants to recomend a boat feel free too. I am not in great shape a little over weight 250lbs and 6'4" so I don't see me hanging off the side of a boat often. thanks Gregg


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Hi Greg, 
Welcome aboard. 

Sorry to hear about the loss of your wife. 

Sailing is a great sport with a lot to offer from therapeutic time on the water to an active sport.

My suggestion is to keep your mind open and just keep looking around for something nearby, priced right and fits your needs. If you get too specific you may miss the rest of the summer looking for a specific boat.

There may be a lot of boats to fit your needs. I would suggest something that would hold 2 people, (someone can help you learn to sail) but small enough to single hand, and easy to learn. Of the one you suggested the sunchaser II looks best. However there are tons of boats in this range that might be available used. Just keep looking around for boats locally, then search for information on that type of boat and ask here.


----------



## CarTop (Jan 30, 2011)

*Just got a Snark Sunchaser - how much chop can it handle?*

I realize this is an older post, but I wondered how you are getting along and if you got that Snark?

I last sailed over thirty years ago and am tip-toeing in again with a used Snark Sunchaser II. I am wondering if this little boat can take the slight chop off Long Beach around the THUMS oil islands?

This is breakwater protected area seems very mild. I'd like to launch the boat from the beach. Should I stick with marinas and lakes? Any advice appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Gregg,

Sorry to hear about your Mrs. It's sad thing to loose a loved one at so young an age. It's sadder to be lost at that age. 

As far as the boat goes, consider something a little larger. How about something in the 22' range? Still trailerable and still affordable. You can probably get a boat/trailer package in decent condition for about $3000. And at a young 46, there is room for, in time, another friend/companion. (Sorry if I seem insensitive). There's nothing like a warm quiet night on the water with a cold beer in hand and th sound of waves on the beach.

I say this because my first boat (at 46!) was (is) a 25 footer. I had never sailed before. Now, 750 miles later, we're still loving it.

Regards,

Don


----------

